# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Emigrantët Në Greqi

## Ali Baba Tepele

...BËJNË SIKUR  JANË  NJERËZOR

ANA-MPA / - Me garantimin nga ana e ministrit të brendshëm grek, Haris Kastanidis, se do të bëhet çdo përpjekje për të dëshmuar se valvolat e sigurisë  nuk do të lënë asnjë shteg për legalizime masive emigrantësh, përfundoi në komisionin përkatës parlamentar diskutimi i projektligjit për riorganizimin e sistemit të dhënies së lejes së qëndrimit emigrantëve të huaj në Greqi.
Kjo është deklarata më e re e agjensisë së lajmeve greke përsa i përketë ligjit të emigracionit të diskutuar, folur e përfolur aq shumë!
Vërtetë që bota e qytetëruar, që i ka kaluar disa pengesa nacionaliste e burokratike, e merr për të besueshëm këtë lajmërim, duke e radhitur greqinë në një vënd të qytetëruar e civilizuar!
Lexojini me vëmëndje deklaratën, sepse ajo nuk është vetëm për informimin e të huajve por edhe të vëndasve!
Në qoftë se artikull shkruesi apo deklaruesi nuk do të përmëndëte Valvulat e sigurisë, kushedi se çe priste të nesërmen nga Ustai....As gjë bëhej fjalë të aprovohej në parlamentin grek një ligj për emigrantët e huaj, pa valvula sigurie nga ana e ministrit të brëndëshëm.....
 E pra..! Janë pikërishtë këto valvula sigurie që e mbjanë pengë prej 20 vjetësh emigrantin shqipëtar, gjë që nuk e kanë fshehur dotë, qoftë edhe për kapriço politikanë të të dy krahëve kur janë shprehur për momente të caktuara se : - Emigrantët kanë dhënë gjithçka me sinqeritet pa pretendime për ecjen dhe përparimin e greqisë por greqia nuk ju ka dhënë akoma atë që ju ka borxh!
Për këtë borxh e kishte fjalën edhe z.Papandreu kur bënte fushatën elektorale për të hipur në pushtet dhe emigrantët e mbështetën me të gjitha mundësitë dhe format por akoma nuk po shikojnë dritën jeshile...as shpresa nuk ka. Të gjitha këto jam i sigurtë se janë propagandë, demagogji, për të qënë në rregull me botën, me evropën e bashkuar e cila ka kohë që po i jep një shënj presioni për ligjërimin e emigrantëve por nuk po merr masat e duhura dhe një nga këto masa është kthimi mbrapsht i fondeve super gjigande që ka tretur greqia për integrimin e emigrantëve. Kjo do ishte masa më e duhur, pavarsishtë se bashkimi evropian nuk ka forcë ta detyroj greqinë, ashtu si nuk ka forcë ti marrë borxhin që i ka dhënë.
Ka të drejtë greqia kur thotë se: Këta borxh- dhënësit nuk do ta lënë greqinë të vdes, jo se ju dhimbset greqia, por sepse kanë hallin e parave të tyre,prandaj dhe greqia në vënd të shlyej, merr edhe më tepër. Sepse shtohet siguria e mbrojtjes.
Këto deklarata i dëgjon rëndom nëpër emisionet televizive të analizave ekonomike dhe politike.
Ndaj politikanët parlamentarë bëjnë sikur jan të shqetësuar, sikur grinden mes tyre për të nxierr të vërtetën, sikur duan dënimin e pa mëshirshëm të gjithë shkaktarëve të kësaj gjëndje dhe nga ana tjetër  i hedhin verës ujë sepse janë të gjithë të mpleksur dhe po u dënua njëri, do tërheqë tërë zinxhirin e hajdutërisë dhe korrupsionit dhe pastaj....Kush do mbetet në parlament si i ndershëm?
 Tërhiq e mos këput  është motua e përhershme e politikës greke! Bëjnë sikur janë njerëzor...Por edhe historia do ti çmoj si të tillë dhe ky është vlerësimi i duhur. Sado të thartë të tregohen me të tjerët prapë dëmin vetes ja bëjnë.
Uthulla e fortë enën e vet pëlcet  thotë populli.

Danel Cana 26/8/2011

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

"Mbrekullitë ndodhin atëherë kur politika vihet në shërbim të historisë dhe jo historia në shërbim të politikës!"
nga Danel Cana më 2011-08-23 në orën 10:30.PD

Në përpjekjet e nacionalizmit Turk për rishikimin e historisë sipas midesë së tyre,po botojmë një shkrim që ja kushtuam nacionalizmit grek, që bën të njëjtën gjë;



A ËSHTË HISTORIA POLITIKË ?



" Historin e bënë koha, kohën e bëjnë njerzit, historia i bën ata të pavdekshëm"



Fushat-ë me lule, malet-ë me borë,

Qaj moj Shqipëri, e ulëri e gjorë.

Gratë e Kurveleshit shkojnë për në Vlorë,

Me djepe ngarkuar, me foshnje në dorë.

Seç na erdhi Greku, me urë në dorë,

Dyqind e ca burra u ther në Hormovë,

Një djalë shpëtoi,me thikën në dorë,

Etj...etj...



A mund të anashkalohet kjo ngjarje? Apo t'a zbusim pak, sepse tingëllon keq?

Pas publikimit të vidios së "famshme" nga gazeta "Ta Nea", një gazetë nga më kryesoret në Greqi,ndodh një lëvizje fallco, do thosha që në fillim.Kjo i ngjan (Për të mos thën se është),një taktik gjurmëmbuluese, ose Alibi, siç quhet në gjuhën e kriminalistikës.Na është dhën mundësia të dëgjojmë edhe herë të tjera kërkesa histerike për gjoja ngarkimin e tepërt të historisë! Për përdorimin e disa fjalëve të cilat cënojnë marrdhëniet e fqinjësis së mirë! Për fjalë, apo fjali të cilave u ka ikur koha!Për zbutje të fakteve historike! Për mospërmëndjen e disa fakteve historike! Për përmbajtje nacionaliste deri shoviniste, apo gjuhën e urrejtjes të tepëruar, etj.si këto!Këtë e shohim tani afër edhe nga një përpjekje që bën kanali televizivi "KLAN", i cili bën një sondazh duke na dhën të intervistuar që nga nxënës, mësues,e deri tek intelektual të tjerë, siç ishte z.Hetem Ruka, ish ministër i arsimit! Më duket se dikush luan lojën e kthimit "Nga i akuzuar, në akuzues".Gazetari që jepte intervistën përmëndëte fjalët e shkruara në tekstin e historisë, si " Shovinistë Grek, Fashistët Italian, Nazitët Gjerman,Osmanllinjt Turq etj"

Në radh të parë do thosha, do citoja atë që edhe të tjerë e kan përcaktuar para nesh."Historia nuk ësht politikë. Historia është shkencë.Dhe shkenca është zhvillimi dilektik, i materies apo shoqëris njerëzore".Historia është pasqyra e së shkuarës,një kronik e shkruar e ngjarjeve të ndodhura, ndaj dhe në mesjet u quajtën KRONIKAN! Si mundet sot, në kohën..(le ta quajmë moderrne, po mua nuk më duket kështu! Është ca si shpejt ta përcaktojm të tillë! Pamvarsisht se dikush, apo dikujt i pëlqen ta përcaktoj si moderrnizim! Ky është diskutim më vete dhe me gjith qejf mund ta zhvillojm një ditë) Pra si mundet që kthehen disa qëllimisht për t'i vën njolla, pika të zeza historis, pa arsye?Kur bëj këtë pyetje e bëj në përgjithësi.Dhe për mua përgjigja do ishte PO! Dhe një po mjaft e madhe.Historia duhet rishikuar por...Jo të ndodh si në kohën e kryqëzatave që duke dashur të nënështronin një vënd, apo një popull, shkatërrronin gjithçka që i përkiste atij, siç ishte zhvillimi kulturor, monumentet e pa përsëritshme kulturore,me vlera të pa imagjinueshme shkencore,siç ishin rasti më i njohur i piramidave të Egjyptit!

Dëgjuam nga televizioni Klan gazetarin të thoshte se, fjalët shovinist Grek jan me përmbajtje rraciste! E para un do thosha se duhet patur parasysh periudha kujt i kushtohen këto fjalë. Sepse nuk kam dëgjuar, lexuar, parë, sot që dikush të thotë se; Kan emigruar 1milion Shqiptar tek Shovinistat Grek??! As të thonë; Fashistat Italian kërkojnë 300 mij puntor??! As tjetrën që të thonë se; Presidenti Mojsiu u shërua në spitalet e Otmanëve Turq??! Edhe greku këtu ku ne jetojmë dhe arritëm të mësojmë shum gjëra, të cilat nuk i dinim, sepse edhe fëmijët tanë mësuan dhe përvetësuan kulturën Greke, por edhe këta e përdorin termin Nazist Gjerman, apo Fashist Italian,pamvarsisht se nga këto vënde vijnë shum turista të cilët ju mbushin xhepat! Kjo nuk e ka penguar aspak, bile tani kohët e fundit dëgjova se, akoma Gjermania i kishte një borxh të pa shlyer shtetit Grek, për dëmet e luftës së II-të botërore! Nuk e kuptoj përse kaq të nxituar televizioni shqiptar, të kërkoj pas reagimit të vidios së turpshme, atë që televizioni NET i Greqisë e ngriti pak vite më parë, gjatë vizitës që bëri ish presidenti Grek,z.Stefanopullos në Shqipëri e pikërisht në Dhrovjan të Sarandës.Atëherë Ministrja e arsimit dhe fesë e Greqisë deklaroi "Ne do ti mësojmë si shkruhet historia" Këtë e kemi shkruar atëher në një artikull të gazetës Emigranti, "A është historia politik?".Siç dëshmojnë faktet e fundit,grekët s'kan shkruar saktë historinë e tyre, e popullin e thjesht e kan gënjyer për gjoja shkollat e fshehta e peshkopë që ngrinin flamurin e revolucionit të 1821-it! Unë jam dakort shum të rishikohet historia në Ballkan, e kjo ësht një çështje emergjent që duhet të bëhet, por nuk është historia e Shqipëris, apo shqiptarët ata që dëmtojnë interesat e gjitonëve, të Turkut, Sërbit, Italianit, Grekut! Historia shqiptare nuk thotë se Beogradi është shqiptar, por Serbët jan ata që thon se Kosova është Sërbe! Kur historia europiane e botërore thot qartë se Sërbët zbritën nga veriu i Evropës Sllave, drejt jugut dhe u vendosën në Ballkan në shekujt e V-VI -të të erës sonë.Ndërsa Dardanët Ilirë,para ardhësit e Kosovës së sotme, dokumentohen të vendosur aty të paktën që në shekujt e VI-V para erës së re.Bile sipas disa hipotezave, shum më herët akoma.Kur dihet se ka dokumentacione egzakte, se kur ju dhan e përse ju aneksuan këto vënde Sërbisë! Historia Shqiptare nuk thotë se Maqedonia është shqiptare! Është historia e Greqis ajo që thotë se është Greke edhe Himara! Po si mund të shpreheshe në kohën e fushatave shfarosëse që bëri Sërbi në luftën e I-rë, të II-të dhe deri tani vonë ndaj popullsisë shqiptare? Po marrim rastet e fundit, më të freskëta për historinë. Si mund të shpreheshe për Grekët në luftën e I-rë,më 1914 kur vetëm në fshatin Hormovë theri 28 burra brënda një dite? Si duhet të themi se dogji fshatrat nga Likurasi deri në Fterra? Duhet t'u jepnim nga një tufë lulesh?! Apo kur përzuri me forcë 280 mij çam,përveç atyre që i zhduku! A mund të anash kalohet ky fakt historik? Të paktën kështu kuptohen përpjekjet e "dikujt" kur përpiqet të sondoj e ndryshoj ndërgjegjen e fëmijve të arsimuar në shkollat shqiptare, sepse qëkan mbrujtur me ide të këqia për Grekun, Sërbin, Turkun etj! Historinë në radh të parë dhe ndërgjegjen,duhet ta rishikojnë pushtuesit, okupatorët, ata që pa të drejtë cënuan e sakatuan popuj të tjerë.Shqiptarët asnjëher nuk i përmëd historia si pushtues?Jan fqinjët tan ata që duhet të rishikojnë historinë, si atë të shkruar dhe atë gojore.Nëse duhet rishikuar historia, atë duhet ta rishikojë ministria e arsimit të shtetit Grek! Se ky shtet duke mbajtur akoma në sirtar ligjin e luftës, juridikisht e konsideron Shqipërinë shtet armik!Duhet rishikuar historia Greke edhe kur është fjala për gjenocidin ndaj popullsisë Çame, si atë brënda kufirit Grek,ashtu dhe ndaj Çamëve në teritorin Shqiptar, si më 1913,1924 e 1945.Nuk duhet lënë jashtë historisë kontributi i Arvanitasve në revolucionin Grek të 25 marsit, i cili ishte më tepër Arvanitas sesa Grek! Heronjtë Arvanitas si Boçari,Bubulina, Karaskaqi etj padrejtësisht jan vaftisur (emëruar) grek.Paçka se kolltuqet e qeverisjes i zunë Koxhabashët greko-sllavë!Duhet rishikuar historia shkollore greke e cila jo vetëm që i çon kufijt e greqisë deri në shkumbin, por përkujton datat e çlirimit të qytetetve të jugut nga forcat greke si Korçës,Gjirokastrës,Përmetit,Delvinës etj.Si gjatë luftës së parë ashtu dhe gjatë luftës së dytë botërore!Ashtu si historia greke edhe ajo Sërbe duhet rishikuar, e cila i bën teritoret e saj,Kosëvë-Metohi-Mali Zi, pas kongresit të Berlinit të 1878-ës. Nuk bëri gabim Gjermania kur kërkoi ndjesë në publik për krimet e shkatuar gjatë luftës së dytë botërore.Të bësh këtë duhet të kesh guxim e optimizëm për të ardhmen.Këtu është me vënd të kujtojmë edhe një herë proverbin e lasht Egjyptian "Ajo nga e cila duhet të trëmbet bota, është koha.Ajo nga e cila duhet të ket frik koha, jan piramidat" E pra tani kur ndihet frika e kohës, duhet të ndryshojmë shprehjen, e të themi se;Vëllai i madh Sërb shqetësohej për vëllan e vogël! Ose Gjermani vrau ca që nuk bënin, e i dogji në krematorium! Apo vëllai tjetër Grek i vrau burrat e Hormovës për të mos rënë të gjall në duart e Italianit!

Me këto nuk jam dakort sepse, historia ka punën e saj si shkencë dhe nuk injorohet.Të duash të zbutësh historin do të thotë ta shkruash atë sipas interesit.As ta ashpërsosh nuk ke të drejtë.Të dyja këto gabime të shpijen në konflikte të armatosura.Mos të mendoj ndonjë se duke e zbutur historin fitojmë zbutjen e konflikteve etnike! Jo."Ali Pasha Tepelena një her e fali armikun dhe e pagoi me kokë". Një gabim të tillë e ka bërë qeveria e më parshme e Enver Hoxhës, e cila nuk e ngriti zërin, as për Çamërinë dhe as për Kosovën.Sepse që nga ajo kohë u la boshllëk për firmosjen nga ana e Greqisë të disa marrveshjeve bazë të shkuarjes dhe miqësis së mirë midis dy vëndeve.Dy nga pikat kraesore janë firmosja e deklaratës së përbashkët për njohjen e kufijve dhe heqja e ligjit të luftë. Pasojat i heqin të tjerët tani.Historia vetëm një gjuhë ka...Ajo është gjuha e së vërtetës. Nuk mund të injorohet fakti i pranive të trupave ushtarake Sërbe, Greke Italiane, Austro-Hungareze nga vitet 1912,1914,1920 etj. Turku nuk erdhi për paqe, për të na mësuar Islamizmin, por erdhi me shpatë e derdhi gjak duke na sakatuar për 500 vjet! Dhe më në fund i bënte alergji busti i Skënderbeut në takimet zyrtare në pallatin e brigadave! Në qoftë se historis son kombëtare do ti heqim elementët më aktivë që populli i emëroi heronj, do ta krehim nga datat e qëndresës së lavdishme popullore, atëherë nuk shkruajm histori por bëjmë propagandë politike! Këtë kërkojnë edhe forcat kundërshtre, që ne të mbetemi pa histori, pa kulturë, pa zhvillim! Në qoftë se në ballkan nuk reagojnë drejt forcat drejtuese politike, nuk do të ketë paqe e qetësi. "Mrekullitë ndodhin kur politika vihet në shërbim të historisë, e jo historija në shërbim të politikës !" Politika është një degë e filozofis, e cila asnjëherë nuk ka pasur probleme me politikën.Politika ka probleme me filozofin. Në politik hyn edhe feja. Asnjëherë feja nuk mund të quhet kulturë! Siç e përmëndin disa. Që një objekt i çfardo kulti fetar cilësohet si objekt kulture nga dikush, kjo ësht në kundërshtim të plotë me opinionin shkencor. Një kult fetar mund të ketë vlera historike,mund të quhet si objekt arqitektonik por jo kulturor! Në qoftë se njerëzimi për zhvillimin e planetit dhe gjith shoqërisë do të përkrah e do mbështetet në shkencë, bota do përparoj pa kontradikta, pa përplasje idesh e kulturash, sepse këto janë ato që krijojnë konflikte.

Shkenca është një, për gjith botën kurse politika ka aq shum sa, "Sa lëvizje ka gjuha në gojë"! Filozofia si shkencë përcakton mundësit dhe arsyet e zhvillimit të një shoqërie, shteteve, apo komplet rruzullit! Kurse politika është një shprehje e koncetruar e ekonomis së një shteti dhe varet nga ajo.

Deri më sot, jo vetëm në Ballkan por në gjith botën, historia është ndikuar nga politika në drejtim të përshkrimit të ngjarjeve të ndryshme historike.Uroj që këtë herë historianët, të kenë shum parasysh përvojën e hidhur që ka sjell ndikimi politikës në përmbledhjen e zhvillimeve të ndryshme historike. Shpresoj!!

Danel Cana

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

GURI I  SISIFIT
July 24 | Postuar nga admin | Diaspora Tags: Danel Cana, Diaspora Shqiptare
Nga Danel Cana
Sipas legjendës Sisifi ishte i dënuar në atë jetë, që të ngjiste një shkëmb në majë të malit, për mëkatet që kishte bërë! Atë punë bënte Sisifi gjithë ditën e gjithë natën, me thonj e me dhëmbë duke u djersitur mbi dheun që rrëshkiste nën këmbë dhe kur arrinte në majë, guri rrëshqiste përsëri dhe shkonte në fundAtë punë bënte na fillimi Sisifi!
Këtë gjëndje tragjike i rezervoi politika e mprehtë Helenëse emigrantit të pa fajshëm shqipëtar.
Prandaj them me bindje se do mbetet legjenë në historinë e emigracionit mikpritja dhe trajtimi grek!
Nuk jamë dakord fare, me pretendimet imorale të disa sahanlëpirsave që thonë se  Greku në mbajtiNa ushqeuna dha punëna strehoi Të gjitha këto janë propagandë e grekut, për të bërë presion të hapur para kamerave, (kemi rasatisur shum herë edhe të na pyesin) Mos të shkoj askush më tej,mjaftonë të shfletosh ligjet e emigracionit që ka aprovuar parlamenti grek a1998, 2001, 2005. 2008, e në vazhdimDuhet të dini gjithashtu se edhe pak favorizim që ndërmer ligji në të shkruar,asnjiherë nuk ishte dëshira e zbatimit në praktikë.
Të gjitha shkrimet e mija,të shkruara, pavarsishtë shtjellimit , janë një ditar imi i gjëndjes ku ndodhem, nën thonjtë e skllavërisë së plotë. Gjykimi i skllavëris që më kanë vënë mbi krye, është më i hapur, më i drejtë, më i pastër, më i ashpër sesa çdo lloj politike të përdorur për të llustruar të kundërtën!
Deri sotë ditën që po mbaj këto shënime, po ndiqet një politikë e mbrapshtë,e qelbur, në kuptimin e plotë të fjalës, nga autoritetet qeveritare greke.
Është një udhëzim nën dorë për  të mos pranuar emigrantë shqipëtar në punë pa pasur pullën ngjitëse në pasaportë,! Gjoja se lirohen vëndet e punës për vëndasit! Të pushohen nga puna të gjithë ata që janë me (Veveosi) vërtetim nga bashkia që nuk kanë marrë akoma pullën ngjitëse në pasaportëtë gjitha këto po i shikojmë përditë sepse po ndodhin tek emigrantë të ndryshëm, siç ndodhi edhe me mua, kur nga ana tjetër, e dinë fort mirë se emigrantëve nga vetë ata po ju refuzohet pulla, ose po ju vonohet qëllimishtë për të  mos përfituar asgjë nga të drejtat e punëtorit të lirë, as asistencën, as ensimat, as siguracionin e shëndetit, as siguracionin e punës, as të drejtën për rinovim të dokumentave! E bëjnë këtë veprim fushate për një farë kohe dhe kur shikojnë se kanë dalë jashtë loje mjaft hallexhinj, nxierrin udhëzimin tjetër;  Të gjithë ata që ju janë djegur dokumentat, të ribëjnë kërkesën  duke ju marrë dyfishin e pagesës së duhur dhe duke mos jua dhënë asnjëherë..
 Kjo politikë mashtruese ndiqet për të vazhduar gjenocidin e skallavërimit të emigrantëve. Kështu që emigranti në kushtet e paligjshmërisë është i privuar nga çdo e drejtë dhe nga ajo e lëvizjes së lirë! Brënda këtyre kushteve, për të mbajtur familjen detyrohet të punoj në të zezë, ai që është familjar i ndershëm, kurse një tjetër që nuk është me familje mbase detyrohet të shkoj edhe më tej, të vjedhë që të jetojë, sepse shpresat i ka të humbura për kthiellimin e situatësTë gjitha këto detyrohen nga politika që ndiek qeveria me taPra vetë ajo i hedh në rrugën e krimit, për të pasur pastaj arsye ti luftoj e sulmoj si të padenjë!
Duke lexuar shkrimet e mija, dikush që nuk jeton në greqi,por diku në një vënd tjetër evropian,që veç dëgjuar e ka greqinë, vë në kandar disa veprime të ulëta, jo dinjitoze, të disa elementëve të pa formuar ose të detyruar nga situata dhe që i kam përmëndur më lartë!
Ju kthej edhe një herë përgjigje sepse i kam jetuar shum mirë dhe i di edhe veprime të tilla,i kam ndiekur edhe me statistika të policisë nga afër por asnjiherë nuk kanë qënë këto problemi kryesor apo dëmtues,por janë përdorur si mburojë për të mbrojtur  të drejtën e pa drejtë që kanë ndiekur personat rracistë të veshur me pushtet,për të justifikuar veprimet e tyre anti-shqipëtare.
Dikush shkon dhe më tje dhe bën një pyetje, të thjeshtë,e quan ai,por që është një thikë me dy presa:
   Po kur vuka kaq shumë emigranti në greqi, përse rri akoma dhe nuk kthehet mbrapshtë?
Këtu ka jë të vërtetë tjetër,sepse vëndi mëmë akoma nuk ka një politikë stabël të zhvillimit dhe të gjithë ne që ikëm për një jetë më të mirë, nuk mund të kthehemi menjëherë mbrapshtë për arsye të moshkatërrimit të asaj që kemi ndërtuar me mund e djersë deri më sot dhe kjo nuk i jep aspak të drejtë greqisë, apo kujtdo tjetër që të mohojë të drejtat elementare të njeriut,sotë në shekullin XXI-ë!
Pasi më dhanë  Aporipsi (refuzim) të dokumentave të qëndrimit,mua dhe djalit të vogël,për mungesë të të ardhurave të vitit 2006-2007, nuk isha i vetëm unë por kishte mjaft të tillë, unë ndoqa një rrugë tjetër zyrtare në krahasim me të tjerët! Dikush tjetër ju drejtua gjykatës,siç dhe rekomandohet apostafat nga punonjësit e bashkisë, periferiesAvokati që bisedova më sqaroi se :  Si paradhënie duheshin 1000 euro, kur gjithë procedura,që sqat deri në tre-katër vjetë shkon 5000 euro dhe unë do të kisha një Veveosi në dorë sotë,me të drejtë lëvizje edhe jashtë greqisë!!!
Unë shkova dhe u ankova te Sinigoro tu politi (avokatit të popullit), meqënëse ishte ai shkaku i refuzimit të plotë dhe më mbrapa ministrisë së brëndëshme!
Mbas gjashtë muaj sorrollatje,ministria më pranon dokumentat,më jep një nr.Protokolli,kundrejt dyfishit të pagesës,për mua,kurse për djalin pagesa e një viti, kështu që pagova 450 euro dhe djalit ja dhanë pas 2 javësh lejen 1 vjeçare, kurse mua më thonë pas 3 vjetësh do shqyrtohet!!! Pse?
Sepse Është ajo parrulla në mes  Përça dhe sundo! Djalit i thanë se ka të drejtë të bëjë kërkesë për pasaportë greke,kurse prindi i tij nuk ka të drejtë të qëndroj me familjen..! Këta fëmij që gjoja përkrah greku! nga guri kanë dalë? Kush i pruri në greqi? Kush i mbajti e i rriti sa u bënë kaq..dhe tani i dashka ti bëj grekë? Mendoj se nuk ka asnjë idiot ta hajë këtë, kur prindi nga fëmija trajtohet ndryshe! Është krejt e kundërta nëse do kishim një trajtim vërtetë të drejtë siç bën Amerikani, Gjermani,Anglezi, etj. me familjet atë duhet të bëjë edhe greku!
dhe detyrohemi ta nisim përsëri na e paragurin e rrokullisurë shumë nga ne i ka zënë nën vete!
Danel Cana

----------


## Gameness

> "Mbrekullitë ndodhin atëherë kur politika vihet në shërbim të historisë dhe jo historia në shërbim të politikës!"
> nga Danel Cana më 2011-08-23 në orën 10:30.PD
> 
> Në përpjekjet e nacionalizmit Turk për rishikimin e historisë sipas midesë së tyre,po botojmë një shkrim që ja kushtuam nacionalizmit grek, që bën të njëjtën gjë;


Davetoglu vete e thot qe bashkpunojn me Greqin... me evidente se keshtu!

*Davetoglu: Jo histori të Titos e Hoxhës*

26 gusht 2011

Kryediplomati turk, Ahmet Davetoglu ka shprehur në Prishtinë këndvështrimin e tij për debatin rreth historisë. Ai thjesht ka thënë se Turqisë nuk i pëlqen që kosovarët të mësojnë historinë e interpretuar nga Josip Broz Tito apo Enver Hoxha. 

Davetoglu ka pohuar se asnjë popull nuk mund të ndryshojë historinë, por interpretimet për të. Ai ka pohuar se historia duhet shkruar nga historianë që jetojnë në vitin 2011 dhe jo ata që jetojnë në vitet 1070.

*Davetoglu ka thënë se kjo vlen për të gjithë dhe se Turqia e Greqia kanë një komitet të përbashkët që po punonjë në çështje të ngjashme.*

Kurse, minsitri Hoxhaj ka pohuar se historinë duhet shkruar akademikët dhe jo politikanët. /indeksonline/

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

> Davetoglu vete e thot qe bashkpunojn me Greqin... me evidente se keshtu!
> 
> *Davetoglu: Jo histori të Titos e Hoxhës*
> 
> 26 gusht 2011
> 
> Kryediplomati turk, Ahmet Davetoglu ka shprehur në Prishtinë këndvështrimin e tij për debatin rreth historisë. Ai thjesht ka thënë se Turqisë nuk i pëlqen që kosovarët të mësojnë historinë e interpretuar nga Josip Broz Tito apo Enver Hoxha. 
> 
> Davetoglu ka pohuar se asnjë popull nuk mund të ndryshojë historinë, por interpretimet për të. Ai ka pohuar se historia duhet shkruar nga historianë që jetojnë në vitin 2011 dhe jo ata që jetojnë në vitet 1070.
> ...


*Historia nuk është politikë që të hyjë në kanalet e rishikimit,riorganizimit,ribërjes, rikërkimit etj.përpjekje për ta modernizuar, moderuar sa më mirë...
Historia është shkencë.Një shkencë që bazohet në ngjarjet e kaluara.Kur flasim për diçka të kaluar, nuk mundet ti ndryshojmë asnjë element nga ata që janë shfaqur, ne mundet vetëm të gjykojmë dobinë dhe ndikimin e saj në kohë dhe shoqëri.Prandaj nuk shkruhet asnjëherë historia se çfar do të ndodhë në vitin 3000? ...por themi se çfar ka ndodhur, nga kush, kur ndodhi dhe pasojat e saj historike dhe shoqërore.Prandaj një fjalë e mënçur thotë se; duhet të trëmbet na historia njerëzimi e jo na perëndia!*

----------

